# Urban/Guerrilla Gardening



## schmutz (May 20, 2013)

There is a vacant lot in the city I am staying in that used to be a meth house. We want to show up and turn it into a community garden over night. I know the soil is good (we have walked the lot a couple times checking it out) but we are probably going to do some form of pallet or container thing so it is portable and easy to do in an over night fashion (especially since the weeds have taken over in a major way right now). The problem we are running into is there is not any access to water. Ideas?


----------



## cport420 (May 20, 2013)

Def do raised garden beds and do lil tricks to conserve water from the get go. Water at late afternoon right before dark. Paint the wood light reflective colors. Use lots of mulch and maybe even include water crystals in your soil mix. Also go light on the perlite in the soil mix to retain moisture. Collect rain water. You can collect into anything like old cleaned out trash cans or a kiddie pool. Tarps or plastic sheeting or set up the roof to channel to a certain spot for collection into the pool or whatever. Fill up ever single square inch of garden space to choke out weeds and retain moisture through a more effective micro climate. During very hot ass days throw up some plant shade cloth to cut out excess evaporation due to the extreme heat. Get like the 65% kind that's shiny. Good luck.


----------



## schmutz (May 26, 2013)

Because we're in California rain is kinda hard to come by but we have are working on using 2 liter bottles for a slow water system. Not sure if it's gonna work yet but it shows promise


----------



## Eric Locklear (Aug 8, 2013)

Im in Nor-Cal to and laughed when he said rain,but good ideas...is there a hookup at the house for water that got cut off, if you knew a little about plumbing you could do it. plastic over your soils and mulch will help retain moisture and i planted in grow bags this year, they drain well and they hold moisture pretty well and they are cheap. Good luck wish i had more ideas.


----------



## Arapala (Aug 10, 2013)

Either rain water collection bins, or collect and fill up as many gallon.jugs as possoble. Fill them up and store then on site


----------

